# California Diva pics



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just playing around with the new phone, I have a lot to learn, but it takes much better pictures than my old one. Cleo is still hard to get good pictures of, and she had her back to the light.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Those pics are fabulous! Of course, you started with beautiful subjects.  You can see every piece of fur - though yes, it's a little harder to see on Cleo. I don't know how you get your kitties to sit as if they're posing for a photo shoot. Mine either give me "go away" face or walk towards me.

How did you do that second pic?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The special effects on Charlee's and Cleo's pictures are choices on my phone's "frames" list. My girls are really good about letting me take their pictures.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ha, I didn't even realize that the background of Cleo's pic wasn't your house...

I've never noticed that Cali and Charlee both have perfectly upturned noses. I have two friends who got nose jobs, and that's the kind of nose both of them wanted (but didn't quite get). :mrgreen:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, it's my house, I just used the feature that focuses on whatever part of the picture you choose and blurs the rest a bit. And the frame is blurry ("grunge").

It cost me a fortune to get the twinz' noses to look like that! :grin:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they are beautiful!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

They are GORGEOUS!!! Great quality photos, too! Your Cali is too beautiful for words... that adorable gaze in the last photo! Looks like she's posing for her photoshoot!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. Cali really is the most photogenic cat i've ever known.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bonus picture of Charlee


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG!! How did I MISS this yesterday?! Great Shots and Gorgeous, Gorgeous Girls!!
S.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali will just lie there and let me take pictures. Charlee needs to get in my FACE.

I was taking this picture:











and then saw THIS in the camera


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They are all stunning. Look at that tail on Charlee!

Seriously, those adorable (and expensive ) noses of theirs...maybe I just don't usually go around staring at kitty noses, but I feel like I haven't seen that many upturned noses. Your kitties could be hired by a plastic surgeon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess I've never really noticed their noses before.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ack, my weakness for Calicos strike again. It doesn't help that Marie has got gorgeous girls, has more than one calico, and they all have very pretty noses which Spirite has mentioned. I've always admired pretty noses on cats myself, lol.



marie73 said:


> I guess I've never really noticed their noses before.


Well now that you do, any chance we get a _profile shot_ of them? (To admire those purrfect noses?)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are a few old profile pics - I'll have to get some new ones with the new phone.


holding hands while watching a scary movie with Mom












sharing their canoe












Cali in the canoe













sweet cali pic


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omigosh, okay....I think you've got the purrfect show girls!:luv 

Love those photos, and those canoe shots are precious! I've got to stop looking at her and Charlee! 

Sigh, can I come over to cat-sit them one day when I need a bright day of sunshine? Lol.:wink:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, they're so cute! LOVE the pic of Charlee with the huge what's-that-thing-in-mommy's-hand eyes. That made me laugh out loud. 

And the holding paws one is precious.

See, the two pics of Cali really show that pretty nose. I found a pic of Celia in profile. The end of her nose is different; it kind of bumps down at the end, not up. (ok, after this I really need to stop talking about cat noses.)










Glad TabbCatt thinks their noses are pretty too. So I'm not entirely crazy. Either that or TabbCatt and I are both crazy.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't remember Charlee having such a floofy tail. Did she have an overnight floof explosion? I also thought her fur was much shorter...guess it has been awhile. But, as always, you have three very beautiful girls. You are quite lucky.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

spirite said:


> Glad TabbCatt thinks their noses are pretty too. So I'm not entirely crazy. Either that or TabbCatt and I are both crazy.


 Umm...I won't comment on the craziness of CF members. I'll just mention the Number Beast and let Marie go back to posting lovely pictures of her lovely girls...

Carry on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

my5kitties said:


> Umm...I won't comment on the craziness of CF members. I'll just mention the Number Beast and let Marie go back to posting lovely pictures of her lovely girls...
> 
> Carry on.


PURRR-FECT!!  And such Lovely Girls they are! (But their noses are cute!)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, such beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I love love love this pix!! your kitties are gorgeous! 
My Sydney cat of years ago had a roman nose with a little bump. 
Pazu has a little tipped up nose, Skye's is straight. 
ONly here would so many people chat about kitty noses..


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Such photogenic girls!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

my5kitties said:


> I don't remember Charlee having such a floofy tail. Did she have an overnight floof explosion? I also thought her fur was much shorter...guess it has been awhile.


The twinz have awesome tails! (old pictures)












And now I'm noticing Cali's nose!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Marie! Those tails are as soft and fluffy looking as feather boas!! 
I LOVE fluffy tails! 
And yes, Cali has a Beautiful nose!
Sharon


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Lovely girls!! I love the photo bomb pic! made me laugh out loud, too!! lol


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your girls are getting more and more gorgeous! Charlee's photo bomb is excellent!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They really ARE divas! You can see them on Oscars night, getting out of a limo onto a red car-PET! :


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was trying to get a decent picture of Cleo (she also has a fluffy tail, but it got cut off in this picture)











I finally got her to turn around and who shows up? Photobomb Charlee


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. Charlee seems more like a ham! So cute of her,though! Cleo is so pretty! 
Do you brush them often?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, I'm embarrassed to say I'm not very regular about it. I combed them all out about a week ago. Charlee likes it, Cali doesn't care for it. Cleo HATES it. Their groomer can get enough hair to make another whole cat when she combs Cleo out, but they haven't been to her in over a year.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome pictures!!!!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Omg they are so adorable!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful angels!! :luv


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They look so inquisitive! Do they still get into the cubbies? (cupboards)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup. They can't open most of them at this place, but as soon as *I* open one, they're inside. It's okay, though, they're just full of pots and pans. Sometimes I open them to get them out of my way while I'm cooking. :grin:


----------

